
APFS conversion is mandatory for SSD-equipped Macs - mrpippy
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT208018
======
mrpippy
Key quote:

"When you upgrade to macOS High Sierra, systems with all flash storage
configurations are converted automatically. Systems with hard disk drives
(HDD) and Fusion drives won’t be converted to APFS. You can’t opt-out of the
transition to APFS."

I personally suspect there will be a hidden option to skip the automatic
conversion (which I plan to use), but still--this is an aggressive rollout.
Very impressive, but also a bit scary.

------
KiDD
APFS is designed to work more effectively on flash based storage.

